# We lost our little one



## hippy mum (Aug 12, 2006)

I needed to come here because I don't know where else to go. It's even upsetting here, because typing it makes it too real. I was 13 weeks and everything was fine.
Last Monday I was in a car accident and started cramping. At the hopsital I waited 5 hours in the er before seeing some one. The u/s showed the baby was ok. The problem was they did an abominal u/s and had to use a catherter which gave me a uti. I did not know that until we went back on Sat due to sever cramping and bleeding. I had cramping/contractions all week. They did not give me anything on Monday to stop them, just told me to rest.
Saturday they informed me I had a uti from the cath on Monday and that was causing some of the cramping. They didn't know why I was bleeding though, since my cervix was closed. But the contractions were painful, and they still didn't give me anything. The u/s showed the baby was fine. They did a vaginal u/s as well and I learned they did not need a catheter for that one, and so they could have done the same thing on Monday instead of an abdominal and not cause a uti.
They sent us home and 4 hours later I miscarried at home and rushed back there. I was admitted. Some of the dr's feel it is related to the car accident, but some do not. I feel like it was. The discharge papers they had given us on Sat say the three main causes for a loss are blow to the pelvic area (car accident), urinary infection (I got one from there) and genetic problem. So I don't know what to think. Just confused and hurting. We watched the baby waving and kicking and moving around just hours before we lost him. I just don't understand why they let me go home and gave me nothing to stop the contractions. They kept telling me the bad pain was from the uti. I have two boys, I know what contractions feel like.
I wish I hadn't been in that accident. I feel like it's all my fault. We would have our little one if it weren't for that I think. Now, I just want to sleep for a week. I have to take care of my boys, and it's so hard. The more I walk around, the more I cramp/clot. It's so hard to be happy for them.


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

It's not your fault, mama.









Can you camp out in the living room with your kids and just rest on the couch while they play?


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh mama, I am so sorry for your loss...


----------



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

Oh mama, I'm so sorry!! Big big HUGS.


----------



## expatmommy (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so sorry that you lost your baby.


----------



## LittleLlama (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm so sorry. Wish we weren't in the same "club" again.







:


----------



## noah's_mama (Jun 20, 2006)

Two weeks ago tomorrow, I lost my baby at 14 weeks. I know the feeling of wanting to "sleep for a week" but having little ones to care for. My boys are close in age to yours, and it has been difficult at times (like this morning), but I'm also thankful that they have been here to "pull me along." I just wanted you to know you're not alone. I can't imagine how difficult it must be to have seen your baby moving around on an ultrasound and then to lose him/her later. My greatest comfort has been in knowing my babies (I lost another baby at 10 weeks) are in heaven, and because of the death and resurrection of Christ, I will be with them again one day.


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

I am so sorry


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's not your fault, you did everything you could to protect your little one and got all the help possible.


----------



## A Mom's Love (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm so sorry! It's not your fault. Can you try to find joy in the fact that your 2 boys have blessed you with motherhood? I hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## rsummer (Oct 27, 2006)

Mama- I am so sorry. Be kind to yourself, and rest. Can DH take some time off and provide back up for you right now?


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## oakparkveggie (May 7, 2004)

I am so sorry.


----------



## MiracleMama (Sep 1, 2003)

i'm so sorry. it's so hard when you have other little ones to care for, but as another poster said, I don't know how I would have gotten through this last loss without my 2 kids. they were amazing. a lot of times if I was sad or tired, we would bring down all the duvets, cuddle up and just watch tv and movies. it's not going to stunt their growth to watch a little tv, kwim?
anyway big hugs to you. i'm sure you must be in so much pain.


----------



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

hugs to you. how tragic.


----------



## CawMama (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Emerging butterfly (May 7, 2009)

:


----------

